# P226 value?



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys! I am condsidering selling my P226 and was wondering what you guys felt was a fair price. I have a used in excellent condition P226 SCT. This is the model with the 4 hi-cap mags, front fiberoptic and rear night sights. I also have the box and everything that came with the original purchase. This particular one is chambered in .40 S&W but I also have a .357 sig barrell for it as well that would be sold with it. I would be selling privately and not to a dealer. I was thinking in the condition its in which I consider basically LNIB and with the extra barrell somewhere in the $850 range. I might be thinking a bit high but not sure how it could be much less. Some feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*My favorite 9mm handgun*

Hope you are getting another Sig...

With the extra barrel and all the accessories I think the best deal would be a private sale as you stated. I bet you would get a different price at every gun store you go to if you went that way. They would also consider in factors like a straight trade in for cash, or putting the gun into another for trade value where you would get a better price most times. I reckon that you will be offered about 600 from a store, but selling it privately for about 800 dollars would seem very reasonable if the gun is like NIB as you say with the .357 barrel. Though realistically a 700 dollar price tag seems like it would fit your scenario. As you may or may not know, guns and especially ammo are being horded by the public and ammo makers are working 24/7. As with all sales price will determine how fast it goes. Sell it cheap, and it will go fast. Sell it high, and you might be in for a long wait depending on the area you are in. Good luck.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah I have been looking at it and honestly I don't NEED to sell it but I am willing if the price is right. I thought about it some more last night and was leaning to the $800 range but not really lower then that. Its hard for me to justify having multiple .40s to the wife so to avoid that conflict it would be better to let this one go and replace it. However, if I can't get what I want out of it, I will just fight the wife! :mrgreen: 

I hate to disappoint but I actually own 2 other sigs and am not intending to buy another Sig right now. I am actually going to buy a new Glock 22 Gen 4 for work purposes. While I will not deny a Sig p226 is an excellent law enforcement weapon, there is something to be said about a law enforcement firearm that everytime you use it everything is simple. With the Sig I have one trigger pull with my first shot and then a different trigger pull with the following shots. I also have a decocker to fiddle with. While that may not bother most, I would personally rather only have to draw the firearm and have it go bang the same exact way everytime.

The other reason behind wanting the firearm to be as simple as possible is because it will be easier to shoot higher range scores. The only reason that matters is because I am a general instructor for my state and will soon be attempting to get my firearms instuctor. Right now I am carrying a S&W issued by my department that has similar features to the Sig. I generally shoot 88-94% on our qualification course depending on the day. However, I must be able to shoot 90 or better every single time to guarantee I pass the instructor course. What I find is there is enough difference for me by having an identical trigger pull every time and not having to worry about a decock to make that possible. Since I can get my Chief to approve me to carry my own personal firearm, I want to go with what I am most confident in.


----------

